# What Should I Feed My Baby Black Piranhas?



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I tried feeding my baby black piranhas dried bloodworms but they won't go up and eat it and I tried feeding them frozen cube bloodworms but it doesn't seem like they like it either. I threw a goldfish in there to see if they nip on the tail and they did but not much. I got the piranhas like 4 days ago. Are they still getting used to the new home? Any ideas on feeding baby black piranhas?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Those blacks are in the same tank ?


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

silversides is what my blacks likes the most but if they dont theyll eat soon they wont starve themselves


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Frozen brine shrimp... formulated for African Cichlids.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

For your concerns, yes 4 days isn't enough for your Ps to fully establish and become familiarized with its new environment. P's (and most all fish) adapted their new surroundings with days to months, and wouldn't show thier true characteristics until then. So dont worry and be patient.

For food, at such an early age, I would recoomend freeze dried brine shrimp or bllodworms.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeh they're in the same tank and they are swimmin with each other, but if I see a bite on one I'll separate them. Yeh, I knew they were still trying to get used to the tank.

Will they eat when they are hungry? 
Do black piranhas like to eat in the dark?

EDIT: I just removed a plant from my fish tank and I saw them eat the bloodworms that were still in the tank!









I'll add pics later.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Will they eat when they are hungry?
> Do black piranhas like to eat in the dark?


Yes, P's will eat when they want. And since their natural habitat are mostly murkey waters, they are known to be nocturnal and tend to be more active in the dark.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You can also try slicing really thin slithers of catfish and chop it up fine with a cleaver.







to _Feeding and Nutrition_


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Heres some pics of them.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

just found out that they are gold spilos...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> just found out that they are gold spilos...


Don't be bummed since a tank of rhoms would have ended badly.
You have a slight chance with the macs though.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Man, when my reds were 2", I came home drunk one night, and didnt have any goldfish, or tetras, so i decided to try something new, and sliced off a piece of shoulder roast, I had bought and put in the frigerator. I sliced off about a 2"x2" chunk, and tossed it in, and they mowed it down before it hit the bottom. I feed them steak, roast, damn near anything thats raw meat and they tear it up as though they would something with a heartbeat. Good Luck!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice fish dude congrats!!! i just got mine as well, only one though, i have had him for 24 hours now and he is doing fine, the 5 feeders in my tank(1 month cycle quarentine) have no tails left. rhoms tens to feed mostly on scales and fins when young, dont expect him to eat a whole fish anytime soon. i have some blackworms in a tupperwaer thing in my tank for mine and he just goes in and pigs out when he wants it seems so far. my pics arent as clear as yours but ill post 2 so you can see him in his feed box
View attachment 92002

View attachment 92003


----------

